# Gentoo auf intel atom d510mo Motherboard?

## chick0n

Ich krieg es nicht geregelt, gentoo auf diesem board zu installieren.

Es erscheint folgende fehlermeldung:

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) 

Ich nehme den neuesten kernel 2.6.39-r3. Ich habe es manuell und mit genkernel versucht.

meine fstab und grub.conf sind wie in der anleitung beschrieben.

die kernel .conf kann ich erst morgen posten, weil der rechner auf der arbeit steht.

danke!!

----------

## Max Steel

Ist relativ easy.

Boote die LiveCD und führe dort das Kommando lspci | egrep 'IDE|SATA' aus (Achtung das sind Hochkommata, keine Akzente).

Die Ausgabe beinhaltet folgende Spalten

<Pfad> <Beschreibung/Typ> <Vendor-String>

z.B.

```
00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller
```

Und den Pfad verwenden wir jetzt weiter:

lspci -k -s <Pfad> (immer nur 1 Pfad auf einmal…)

wird zu:

lspci -k -s 00:11.0

lspci -k -s 00:14.1

Die Ausgabe beinhaltet jetzt die verwendeten Kernel-Treiber für deine IDE und SATA Controller, und genau die müssen fest in den manuell erstellten Kernel eingebaut werden.

mit dem genkernel hat mans einfacher, man muss den Kernel nicht selbst erstellen. Aber man muss daran denken die erstellte initrd in den Start miteinzubinden, außerdem bekommt man einenetwas langsameren und vorallem größeren Kernel.

PS:

Wenn dein Board AHCI kann (im BIOS auswählbar) mach das. es ist auf jeden Fall deutlich performanter als der IDE-Mode

----------

## chick0n

danke

und wie genau baut man die ein?

----------

## Max Steel

cd /usr/src/linux/ && make menuconfig

Die config kennt den / Befehl (Suche)

Dort einfach nach deinem Treibernamen suchen.

(hier wärs z.B. AHCI)

Oder aber wissen das der Controller erstmal ein Device ist (Device Drivers)

Dort suchen wir nach S/P-ATA Treiber (Serial ATA and Parallel ATA Drivers)

Und nun schauen wir den Vendor-String von lspci an und suchen genau diesen in dem wulst an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (normalerweiße muss man ATA SFF Support und ATA BDMA Support aktivieren)

Und dann auf dem gefundenen Eintrag so oft die Leertaste antippen bis die Klammer ein Stern enthält

- deaktiviert

M als Modul hinzugefügt, muss nachgeladen werden

* fest eingebaut

Die Klammer-Form hat auch was zu bedeuten, aber damit muss man sich nicht großartig rumschlagen.

Achtung:

Die alten ATA/ATAPI/FML/blafasel (Deprecated) Treiber sind allesamt "Deprecated" also veraltet, es wird empfohlen diese komplett zu deaktivieren.

Was mir außerdem noch einfällt,

unter File Systems muss das ext3 Dateisystem auch fest eingebaut sein (bzw. dasjenige aus welchem die /-Partition besteht, das Handbuch gibt immernoch ext3 vor).

----------

## Max Steel

Leider gabs bis jetzt kein Update mehr vom Threadersteller.

Ob er sein Problem beseitigen konnte, oder eben nicht, schade.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Leider gabs bis jetzt kein Update mehr vom Threadersteller.
> 
> Ob er sein Problem beseitigen konnte, oder eben nicht, schade.

 

Also ich denke das hat geklappt, steht also jetzt 1:0 für Dich!

Ist uns das nicht allen schon mal passiert?

Neues Board und nicht den richtigen Treiber für den Plattencontroller im Kernel.

----------

## Max Steel

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Leider gabs bis jetzt kein Update mehr vom Threadersteller.
> 
> Ob er sein Problem beseitigen konnte, oder eben nicht, schade. 
> 
> Also ich denke das hat geklappt, steht also jetzt 1:0 für Dich!
> ...

 

Möglich.

Und das stimmt, das ist uns allen bereits passiert.

1:0 ^^ Wann machst du dann deinen Punkt  :Razz: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 1:0 ^^ Wann machst du dann deinen Punkt 

 

Ich mach keine Punkte ich rette höchstens die Welt, wenn auch nur immer für wenige Leute   :Smile: 

Ist mir übrigens gerade heute morgen wieder gelungen.

Heute Nacht hats ne wichtige Datenbank zersemmelt. Wahrscheinlich ein Programmfehler.

Und ich hatte ein passendes Backup. Da kann aber der Chef wieder lächeln.

----------

## Max Steel

Dem Erfinder des Backups sei an dieser Stelle gedankt.

----------

